# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  مناهج البحث اللغوي عند علماء العربية

## شفل

ارجوكم ساعوني هل توجد دراسات قد طبقت المناهج على المؤلفات العربية .الوصفي . المعياري . التاريخي . المقارن . التحويلي .

----------


## جزا

استعن بمؤلَّف تمّام حسّان, مناهج البحث في اللغة, وأيضاً اللغة بين المعيارية والوصفية كلاهما لتمّام حسّان, وإن شاء الله تعالى تجد بغيتك

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

للدكتور أحمد سليمان ياقوت كتاب بعنوان (كتاب سيبويه بين المعيارية والوصفية) على ما أذكر
وهناك كتاب قيم للدكتور نهاد الموسي في هذا الأمر لا يحضرني اسمه الآن, (أظنه نظرية النحو العربي"

----------


## جزا

"نظرية النحو العربي في ضوء مناهج النظر اللغوي الحديث" للأستاذ الدكتور نهاد الموسى، صدر الطبعة الثانية من دار البشير، سنة 1987

----------


## عبدالقادر شبيرة

السلام عليكم هل من رابط لهذا الكتاب ننتظر المساعدة وجاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## محمود فرج عبد العال

السلام عليكم 
هل من فارس يتصدى لرفع هذا الكتاب ننتظر المساعدة وجاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## دكتور سيف النصر

اخي الكريم هناك كتب كثيرة عن ذلك بالمكتبات المصرية ،فابحث في مكتبة الاسكندرية تجد بغيتك ،بالتوفيق

----------

